# Abandoned Farm A47 Norwich August 2013



## Kezz44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Guys!!! Went on a little adventure not far from home to an old farm. No history on this place and not very exciting although I found the barns more interesting than the house. Plus it was my first trip out experimenting with my new camera. Enjoy!




Copy - DSC_0234 by kooki92, on Flickr




Copy - DSC_0151 by kooki92, on Flickr




Copy - DSC_0161 by kooki92, on Flickr




Copy - DSC_0146 by kooki92, on Flickr




Copy - DSC_0137 by kooki92, on Flickr




Copy - DSC_0175 by kooki92, on Flickr




Copy - DSC_0171 by kooki92, on Flickr




Copy - DSC_0212lowres by kooki92, on Flickr




Copy - DSC_0220lowres by kooki92, on Flickr




Copy - DSC_0211lowres by kooki92, on Flickr




Copy - DSC_0224lowres by kooki92, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 17, 2013)

Crikey thats well trashed,great pics.


----------



## Kezz44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah a real shame. What is it with people having to smash stuff up? I have been told it's been used for a few illegal raves in the past.


----------



## Deranged09 (Aug 18, 2013)

Very nice, looks close to falling down


----------



## maximus (Aug 21, 2013)

I drove past this on Sunday,its in the middle of nowhere how the hell do the skanks actually get to these places to trash them!!


----------



## Bones out (Aug 22, 2013)

It probably closed down when the A47 bypass came along or expanded. It is seen by thousands of motorists every day.

I notice one of the barns has now mysteriously self combusted? 

Enjoying your new camera? It takes good snaps


----------



## duke558 (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes,I used to drive this way around 1989.The road from the A140 used to go through to Stoke holy cross before the bypass was built.
The house was still lived in and the farm was on the go.
2 or 3 years later the bypass was built and the farmer no doubt recieved a handsome payoff.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice one, great photos!


----------

